# 42, about to begin IVF at Create, first attempt at this...



## bionic woman (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi all

I've been reading the forums and everyone seems so friendly and helpful.

I'm 42, never tried to get pregnant but realise time is running out. I'm thinking about trying Mild IVF at Create. Have had my consultation and scan today. AMH is 18.4 but my concern is quality of eggs at my old age. 

The whole process is quite overwhelming as well as the financial costs. Am doing this as a single woman so will be buying in donor sperm...

Anyone got any advice etc. Am a little anxious about the whole thing and wonder maybe I should go abroad - would it be cheaper and a better experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't offer any advice but your AMH sounds amazing for your age - and just really good generally. That is really good news! It seems like a lot of people go overseas for donor sperm so hopefully some people will respond with experiences of that. I get the impression it's generally cheaper overseas too, but obviously there is the logistics etc of that. Good luck!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi bionic woman, I wish you the best luck. It seems overseas fertility treatment is cheaper, than in UK. Logistics is not a problem, as only best fertility clinics work with international patients and clinics are experienced with that. Check if a choosen clinic offers fertility treatment for single women. Some friends of mine underwent ivf in Gdansk and Warsaw, but unfortunately law has changed and now Polish feritlity clinics are now allowed to offer ivf for singles.


----------



## bionic woman (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi there

Thanks Poppy41London and miamiamo for taking time to reply and for the reassuring comment about my AMH. I know it's good but the clinic were blasé saying it doesn't indicate the quality of my eggs.  

Thanks for the support too - it's nice to hear from others out there. it does seem a little cheaper abroad - I've looked at a Cyprus & Spain clinic but there's also the issue of getting the time off to spend abroad. 

Guess I'm going to have try a cycle at Create.....


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

Hiya,
As Create no doubt explained your high AMH for your age means that there are plenty of eggs left, unfortunately your age means only a few (10/15%) will be competent eg. can lead to a healthy baby... So you just need to gather all your bravery, set off on the journey and be aware that it might take a few times to find the golden egg... I describe it as the highest stake roulette you will ever play... And when the wrong colour comes up you just need to keep going... But also your colour might just come up!!! 

Now thinking that this post might come across negative which is not my aim, I find your story very inspiring and wish you all the luck and success in the world!!! Baby dust coming your way xxxxx


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi there. I rarely come here anymore but just to say my create baby is 8 months old next week on my 43rd birthday. I know we are amazingly lucky, but it can and does happen xx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hiya,

ScaryButExciting that is the best description ever! And not in the least bit negative.

Good luck Bionicwoman!

x


----------

